# Shotgun barrels



## TallCrow (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm looking for a recommendation on someone in the Atlanta area who can measure shotgun barrel wall thickness, chokes, and chambers.

Who has the tools and experience to accurately do this?


----------



## rosewood (Sep 14, 2016)

Not sure why you need to know that info, but much of what you are asking can be done with a set of calipers that any machine shop would have or any reloader would have on his bench.  Or you can swing by Harbor Freight and buy a cheap caliper for a couple of bucks which will get you pretty close depending on how accurate you have to be.

Rosewood


----------

